# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  анонс новой темы "СПО (Свободное Программное Обеспечение) и смежные вопросы"

## Bhishma das

раннее (см. http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...686#post130686) я сообщал, что намереваюсь создать новую, очень интересную, тему для обсуждения СПО (Свободное Программное Обеспечение) и смежных вопросов (например, т.н. illegal software - незаконное ПО).

очень надеюсь, что меня за это не отключат!  :smilies: 

Спасибо!
Харе Кришна!
Ваш слуга,
Бхишма дас.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

> анонс новой темы "СПО (Свободное Программное Обеспечение)


а что вам это даст? Я лично не чувствую разницы между пиратом Биллом Гейтсом и обычными "пиратами" - пользователями "пиратского Виндовз".
Ду, у нас лицензионный виндовз. и что. но нам его откзались бесплатно обновлять на новые версии. 

так что лучше пользоваться пиратскими программами, - сам Билл Гейтс - Пират.
Опять. см. фильм "Пираты кремниевой долины"...

все, кто не преданные, по большому счёту - воры (пираты) :-)




> анонс новой темы "СПО (Свободное Программное Обеспечение)


пиратские программы- самые нормальные свободные программы...
если купить лиц. программы Майкрософт - вы этим поддерживаете разных людей не традиционной ориентации, кто там работает в майкрософт...

а потом слушаете главного человека в отделе Майкрософт по "борьбе с пиратством", и он говорит, что у него (того кто против пиратов) - "самая сексуальная работа" ... хм...

а что это значит ? обезьяны... как говориол Прабхупада... "обезьяны - самые сексуальные"... вот-вот. Билл Гейтс - тоже обезьяна. ничего общего с Хануманом не имеющая :-) да, от Дарвина он произошел, от обезьяны Дарвина...

называется это "социальный дарвинизм". "выживает сильнейший"... кто слабее - того задавят... например. если кто-то терпит - смирение, терпение - то его просто стирают с лица земли... разные курильщики например. ведь "курение не убивает" и "делает курильщиков сильней"...

а тем временем Билл Гейтс делает вид что борется с табакокурением... а сам "курит незаконный секс". поддерживает его...

как-то слышал такое "украсть у вора (вроде Билла Гейтса) - не грех"...

почему большинство программ в государстве - тоже пиратские? тем более что у них миллионы и миллиарды денежных единиц в банках?...

а ещё есть "пиратские партии". хорошие люди :-) немного похожи на хакеров.

"мы не прощаем, мы не забываем"... Кришна не простит всех этих грешников-непреданных, и отправит их в ады по заслугам

хуже, что когда этих непреданных и грешников даже... убивают, то ... как говорится. идею убить нельзя...

идеи - неубиваемы. и можно бороться с пиратством, или против него... но если идею убитьили "Расстрелять", то она оживёт...

воскреснет... и будет потом ... ещё больше подобных идей... 

борятся люди с греховными идеями - а они опять воскресают и ... размножаются...




> Набег Apple на Xerox PARC иногда описывают как самый дерзкий грабеж в истории компьютерной индустрии. Джобс порой не без гордости соглашался с этим мнением. «Нужно стараться выбирать лучшее из созданного человеком и применять этот опыт в своем деле, — однажды заметил он. — *Пикассо говорил: «Хорошие художники копируют, великие — воруют»*. И мы никогда не стеснялись воровать великие идеи».
> 
> Другие полагают, что дело не в том, что Apple была дерзка, а в том, что Xerox был неповоротлива. Иногда Джобс поддерживал эту точку зрения. «Создание копировальной машины — их потолок. Они понятия не имели, на что способен компьютер, — говорил он о руководстве Xerox. — Победа была у них в руках, но они сами все испортили. А ведь Xerox сейчас могла бы владеть всей компьютерной отраслью».
> 
> В обоих утверждениях кроется немалая доля истины; однако не все так просто. Между замыслом и творением, замечал Т. С. Элиот, падает тень. И если вспомнить историю величайших изобретений, новые идеи — лишь один член уравнения. Воплощение не менее важно.


Кстати, Кришна же тоже - "вор"... ну, масло воровал когда-то... Может быть и атеисты думают что "украсть" у Кришны - не грех...? нет, грех.




> анонс новой темы "СПО (Свободное Программное Обеспечение) и смежные вопросы"





> https://www.gnu.org/proprietary/malw...rosoft.ru.html
> 
> Программы Microsoft вредоносны
> 
> Microsoft - тиран, тюрьма


покупая лиц. программы вы... совершаете жертвоприношение в гуне невежества (скорее всего)...
потом этот человек пойдёт и купит себе кусок говядины на эти деньги с скажет - спасибо!

----------


## Bhishma das

Очень много интересных мыслей!  :smilies: 
Но не являются ли они все оправданием проприетарного (собственнического) духа?
К тому же, существуют и другие миры, а не только, например, Microsoft!  :smilies: 
Харе Кришна!

----------

